# 7A38 New Arrival



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

This arrived a couple of days ago and after fitting a new glass is ready to go away with my other 7A38's. Paul (SEIKO7A38Fan) has already seen the pictures and knew right away what model 7A38 it was, he has his own! I've not seen this one before and didn't have a clue what it was!!









Anyone seen one or know which model number it is?



















Not the best pictures as the light wasn't that great, I'll try and get a few more done when I can.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Easy. It's the SQ100..... :lookaround:


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

scottswatches said:


> Easy. It's the SQ100.....


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Paul66 said:


> This arrived a couple of days ago and after fitting a new glass ....


So you found the correct Seiko p/n 275W30HK01 domed crystal then ?


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Paul66 said:
> 
> 
> > This arrived a couple of days ago and after fitting a new glass ....
> ...


Yes Paul, from the usual supplier!







Before I located the fitted replacement I emailed Seiko and have them on the case as I told them I'd exhausted every avenue in the UK!!

I've had an email back from them aswell, they are looking into it for me!! LOL


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

scottswatches said:


> Easy. It's the SQ100..... :lookaround:


Nein !







Das ist dieser armbanduhr !


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Nein !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! Where do you get all this stuff from holmes! Goes without saying that this is on your watch list!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Paul66 said:


> Where do you get all this stuff from Holmes?














Paul66 said:


> Goes without saying that this is on your watch list!


It *was*. :wink2:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Paul66 said:


> Anyone seen one or know which model number it is?












Hint: If you do correctly 'google' it's 7A38-xxxx model number - you'll only find 2 references to it - and no photos.


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Paul66 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone seen one or know which model number it is?
> ...


For all those that looked and didn't know!!!!!!!!!!!!! Me being the same until this came my way.




































As SEIKOFan pointed out, there doesn't seem to be any pictures of this variant anywhere on the web! Makes you wonder how many other 7A38's are out there that the 7A38 novices like myself haven't seen! Probably quite a few!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Paul66 said:


> As SEIKOFan pointed out, there doesn't seem to be any pictures of this variant anywhere on the web!


We'll have to see what we can do about that then, eh Paul ? :lookaround:



Paul66 said:


> Makes you wonder how many other 7A38's are out there that the 7A38 novices like myself haven't seen! Probably quite a few!


Getting to the point where there can't be that many more, I suspect, Paul. :grin:

Now, as I was saying ....



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Hint: If you do correctly 'google' it's 7A38-xxxx model number - you'll only find 2 references to it - and no photos.


Going back to early August 2009, I was still searching the web, for any references to 'unknown' 7A38's. :read:

I came across these two posts (one was posted on WUS, as well as being duplicated on the old SCWF):

http://www.network54.com/Forum/78440/message/1118652841/seiko+7a38



> *Seiko 7A38* - posted June 13 2005 at 1:54 AM by Hermann-Josef
> 
> Hello everybody,
> 
> ...


and in a very similar vein: http://forums.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-7a38-6090-info-31991.html



> *Seiko 7A38-6090 info?* - posted October 12th 2006 by 'Jankro'.
> 
> I have the above watch, serial: 7D6643
> 
> ...


Never having seen a 7A38-6090, I tracked down and emailed both Hermann-Josef and Jan ....

Asking them both if they'd be kind enough to take a photo







of their watches for me. :notworthy:

Hermann-Josef replied with this super photo of his:










Jan sent me 3 photos of his 7A38-6090, but the two front views were rather dark ....

However, his third photo of the case-back showed some details of bracelet and clasp:










These stainless / gunmetal versions of the 7A38-6090 appear to be relatively common ....

More recently, I found this wrist shot of one posted on Uhrforum.de by 'Homan':










Indeed, I picked one up myself, very cheaply (for *$22*, IIRC) on eBay in the States, as far back as October 2009:










It was a bit of a 'beater', needed a new crystal (the original was almost opaque with scratches), and some 'TLC' :hammer:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> It was a bit of a 'beater', needed a new crystal (the original was almost opaque with scratches), and some 'TLC' :hammer:


But despite my efforts, including sourcing an almost identical bracelet off one of those SQ100 models ....

I hate to admit this Paul, but your Stainless / Gunmetal 7A38-6090 is still better than my own example. :blush:

So I won't bore you (nor anyone else) by posting photos of it. :schmoll:

But, as the saying goes .... if you can't beat 'em - OUT-BLING them. :tongue2:

How about a two-tone Stainless / Gold-plated 7A38-6090, instead ? :huh:

Take one beater 7A38-6090 fitted with the wrong bracelet, with an almost working movement (dead 30 minute coil):










Keep looking on eBay, and two weeks later find another, cosmetically much nicer two-tone example ....

complete with original S1002C bracelet, minimal plating wear and dead movement (gear train problems):










Mix the best parts from the two 7A38 movements, stir until reliable ....

give the watch case and bracelet a good clean and fit a new crystal ....


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> But, as the saying goes .... if you can't beat 'em - OUT-BLING them. :tongue2:
> 
> How about a two-tone Stainless / Gold-plated 7A38-6090, instead ? :huh:


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > But, as the saying goes .... if you can't beat 'em - OUT-BLING them.
> ...


*WOW!!!!!!!* That is blingy Paul..............1st one I've seen and very nice as well









Just like London buses........ *you wait* and wait for *one* to come along and *then two turn up* at the same time!!!!!!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Paul66 said:


> Just like London buses........ *you wait* and wait for *one* to come along and *then two turn up* at the same time!!!!!!


A bit more like London black cab taxis, we didn't have to wait too long for the next one to come along, eh Paul ? :wink2:

This one popped up on eBay UK last week: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390323439531&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_950 - the auction only just ended.



> *Seiko SQ 100 Chronograph Vintage Watch*
































> *1987 Vintage Seiko SQ 100 Chronograph Mens wristwatch.*
> 
> This watch is from my own collection and was purchased by me in 1987.
> 
> ...


I wonder who got that one ? :lookaround: Looked like a sniper to me. :hunter: Not me. :no:


----------



## mollydog (May 13, 2011)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Paul66 said:
> 
> 
> > Just like London buses........ *you wait* and wait for *one* to come along and *then two turn up* at the same time!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

mollydog said:


> AHHH SEIKO SQ100 got that one into my search now!
> 
> ( As he says leaving quietly )


You and about 300 other 7A38 collectors, I suspect, Robert. 

By the way, you appear to be still having slight problems with this reply / quote thing. :rofl2:


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I wonder who got that one ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder? Must have been a sharp eyed collector who spends many an hour searching for treasure (7A38's) on de bay !


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Paul66 said:


> I wonder?


Not arrived yet, Paul ? :sadwalk:


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Paul66 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder?
> ...


Negative!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Paul66 said:


> Negative!


Patience !







It's only been 2 days. :rofl2:


----------

